# L. E. does NOT support this appointment!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Check out the typical misleading CNN header, then laugh at the minor Law Enforcement groups behind this anti-gunner of Biden's'








Law enforcement groups endorse Biden's pick for ATF director ahead of confirmation hearing


Several national organizations representing law enforcement officers are applauding President Joe Biden's pick to lead the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms, and Explosives ahead of his confirmation hearing Wednesday, according to correspondence obtained by CNN.




www.cnn.com





Really I expected those fools at FOP to follow the International Chiefs, but these minority L.E. organizations are obviously looking to drink up some political juice for endorsing this anti-constitutional clown for ATF Director.









ATF Nominee: ‘There’s No Way I Could Define an Assault Weapon’


By: Teresa MullBiden’s would-be future Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms (ATF) director, David Chipman, made a fool of himself during his Senate Judiciary hearing yesterday as he was unable to answer the most basic questions about the firearms he intends to regulate.When Louisiana Sen...




www.gunpowdermagazine.com


----------

